# Next Year?



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

I plan on improving my stalkaround costume. I'd like to give it wings that open and close and also animate the head.

Steven


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I actually bought a mask on eBay on November 1 and am trying to get a jump on next year. I can't wait!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I am actually picking up tons of Christmas lights right now for.......future use!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about a few. I had a plan before halloween this year for next year's costume and then a couple new ideas struck me...
I'll figure it out by August if not sooner. hopefully sooner so i won't have to deal with problems at the last minute.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have begun planning, but I hardly ever end up doing what I originally plan on.


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

I work at a haunted house in middle Tenneessee, and for me, the planning never ends. I'm currently working on some new costumes based on the movie Thir13en Ghosts. I don't run the haunted house, I am however an actor there.
I'm also toying around with the idea of clashing Christmas and Valentines together with a side of Halloween gore!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Halloween is a seasonal thing to most people, but for me it's a 365 day thing. It's part of my soul and deep within my heart! - John Matthew Elks - hardcore halloween lover


----------



## Heathen (Oct 29, 2005)

Which ghost you planning?


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

I want to do tribute costumes for all of them! My favorite is the jaugernat. I know I spelled that wrong. I also really like the torso. But like I said, I want to do something for all of them.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Planning on being the "Living Dead Girl" From the Rob Zombie video. just in the planning at the momemt though nothing concrete yet.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm going to be the dreaded Welsh pirate queen, "The Black Lily". She's not an actual person, but rather a character/persona I've created; based loosely on my Welsh ancestry and the fact that one of my ancestors turned pirate against the Crown before settling in America.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Myers every year!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

The mask I bought was a pig head, and I have the flannel, and I'm going to get the overalls and borrow a chainsaw: Farmer Vincent from Motel Hell. I'm going to try to make a sign for the hotel and meats. I'm also going to look for some burlap sacks to put on fake heads and do a whole "Motel Hell" thing next year. I live in a townhouse with a very small front, so it won't be too elaborate, but it will be fun.

Uhm, is it Halloween yet??


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

I've always wanted to be The Headless Horseman, so maybe I'll try that.

I've also thought about being something scary but funny.... like a surfer with a shark or something eating my arm or leg.

I've also wanted to be a ghost... like an old colonial soldier or civil war ghost.

Or maybe I'll be... oh heck, I'll be changing my mind 50 times before August. I might as well just wait 'til then. August is usually when I begin seriously narrowing down my costume ideas and choosing one.


----------



## Heathen (Oct 29, 2005)

Headless horseman would be cool to see
I got two halves cut out for pants...now I just gotta sew em together...by hand...oh i hate sewing lol.


----------



## supastarsadie (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm already plannin out what I want to be. This past Halloween I was just a vampire. I plan on doing something a lil more unique this year. I'm hoping to get two other people to go as Snap, Crackle and Pop.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm thinking of a victorian seance themed party this year so its going to be one of those big dresses and black mourning jewellery.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

It depends on my theme.
I am still trying to narrow that down.
Either an masquerade Ball, funeral home, VooDoo, Other idea's but still need to get the ok from the hubby.
He has to dress up withthe theme too. LOL

But Ball room dresses would be fun.
Last year the family were all vampires. Which isn't a suprize since I love Vampires and could be one every year.LOL


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought about being a vampire. I have acctually never done that... heh... I've been sort of saving it until I had the maturity to pull of the allure of a vampire. I don't really know if i could even now, but eh. I have multiple ideas floating around in my head, but i don't know what itr will wind up being... Well, I still have time.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

If you're going to be a vampire I highly recommend the Scarecrow brand teeth!! They fit like a dream and you can reuse them every year! I agree - I could be a vampire every year.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, pandora! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow some great ideas guys! Yeah the hubby and I are going very dark for this Halloween since we have gotten really into Rob Zombie lately. I will be The Living Dead Girl, from the music video and he is going to be a hideous grim reaper with a real scythe and everything.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am not sure what I am going to be this year, I have lots of options with our theme Hollywood/Movies. Our party is indoor/outdoor, with lots of running around. So you have to be comfortable and have good shoes, and warm. My sister wants to be the ghost of Christmas future (sort of like the grim reaper with the one skelly hand/arm) until I told her, you know he doesn't talk.


----------



## mordred (Jan 25, 2006)

*Scarecrow*

I'm thinking of being a scarecrow this year, something I've never been before. Unfortunately I have no experience with scarecrow costumes and most of the ones I've seen are pretty dumb.

I want my scarecrow costume to be dark and twisted as opposed to those stupid* happy harvest themed things.

I also want to look like I am not a real person because I want to pretend to be made of straw while I "hand out" candy. I want to pretend to be the kind of person who just leaves an unattended bowl of candy on their front yard with a sign that says "Take only two" or something. Then when some greedy kid comes up and takes half the bowl, well, you can bet he won't do it again. (Cackle)

Luckily I am tall and very skinny so I don't think proportions will be a problem. The thing I'm worried about is the eye holes. I'll just have to hope that no one is too observant.


On a side note, has anyone made a candy bowl out of half of a pumpkin? I figure I'll take a big, wide pumpkin, cut off the top half, clean it out, burn out the inside, and fill it with candy.

Lots of candy. Cackle!





*In my opinion. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh! There was a lady that did that when i was a kid and trick or treating. She was laying slumped out on a bench outside her house. I thought she was fake. As I walked by her with my brother and cousins, she suddenly sat up and screamed. She definatly got points for that one. 
You could always get a material that is a bit light so that you can see shapes through it, bt no one can see your face. or you can make the eye holes very small. 
I'm not sure how to make the candy bowl, but i think MArtha Stewart had a pumpkin punch bowl how to this year... She will probably have that archived on her web site closer to halloween...


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay I never usually have my costume ideas this early... except when I just plan on wearing my ren fair outfits for Halloween. But I had the greatest idea tonight... The Lint and Lost Sock Fairy. basically I'm just going to start collecting socks from friends that they have lost the mates too... and even going to the thrift stores looking for some, the most awful looking the better. 
Sew them together and make my fairy dress. The only thing that I would need to find is some type of gray and fuzzy material to make the wings... (that's where the lint comes in) unless I actually use lint from the dryer but that might not be too good to do. And of course wear mismatched socks on my feet.

Now as far as the vampire teeth... Scarecrow brand is nice but I liked using the Dracula brand better. They have shorter fangs and smaller sized for mouths that need them that way.

Not saying that I'm not a Big Mouth


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

don't forget the "sock gloves." Cut out the toe on the socks and cut a hole for your thumb.


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh yeah.... forgot to add that part he he he, I can't wait... mmmm this might actually make an interesting line of fairies for faire... *off to do some plotting* *evil laughter*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

For the most part, my family's costumes are set. But Vickie just turned 2 this week. I'm hoping that she get's into the "scarey" aspect of Hallowe'en, whereas her older sis leans toward Fairies and Superheroes.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I might go as a professional poker player since that's big on TV now - a hooded sweatshirt, sunglasses & cards LOL now THAT's cheap!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Fright Zone said:


> I might go as a professional poker player since that's big on TV now - a hooded sweatshirt, sunglasses & cards LOL now THAT's cheap!


LOL!!! Well, I've seen worse. A guy showed up at my house this year wearing a rabbit fur hat and a shirt that had CANADA printed on the front.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know if I'll do my demon costume again or not. I was thinking medusa might be a fun one to try.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That sounds like a good one Haunt!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That sounds like a good one Haunt!


Yeah and the new contacts should work well too.
I figured a very long dragging sarong skirt that had a sheer snakeskin pattern. Some sort of snakeskin patterned bra. The headdress of snakes, a bow and quiver set and some body paint.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't know if I'll do my demon costume again or not. I was thinking medusa might be a fun one to try.


Well, it kinda works...Medusa turned men to stone, and you're a stone cold fox!
If ya wanna quick snake head dress, did yopu see that one at Reinkes?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> Well, it kinda works...Medusa turned men to stone, and you're a stone cold fox!
> If ya wanna quick snake head dress, did yopu see that one at Reinkes?


No. I didn't. Everytime I go in there I'm overwhelmed with all of the stuff. I didn't have the medusa idea until after I went to Reinkes.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> No. I didn't. Everytime I go in there I'm overwhelmed with all of the stuff. I didn't have the medusa idea until after I went to Reinkes.


Next time, let's make a date of going....because last time you and I were there together...the place was packed and I was on the clock sorta speak.
Except that night you met us for after closing drinks, and I was just tired then.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Medusa is a good one! A friend of mine did it a couple years ago and made a great snake headpiece! 

I'm really leaning towards the pirate theme this year.....ever since seeing the Pirate Ship at Navy Pier with the dead mermaids.......I've been inspired.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We're still planning on a fairy tale/storybook theme for our party ("Unhappily Ever After" or "Not So Happy Endings"), so we've been thinking of a couple's costume for hubby and me along those lines.

So far, the front runner is Captain Hooker and Tinker-Dale.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm toying w/ the idea of doing Aeon Flux....from the movie. Could be a tough one to pull off, though.

I've always wanted to be one of the Sour Grape Bunch girls from Banana Splits...remember them? Most people don't! I know noone would know who I was.


----------

